# Warme Luft vom PC direkt zum Fenster raus per Schlauch?



## Minga_Bua (5. August 2012)

Hiho,

ich hatte grad mal ne echt dumme Idee.. 

Ich hab n Silverstone Gehäuse bei dem die komplette Wärme nach oben hin rausgepustet wird. Wäre esn icht theoretisch möglich da so ne art Abluftschlauch dran zu machen und den ausm gekippten Fenster zu hängen?^^

Meine Bude ist immer so eklig warm und stickig. Altes Haus.. Ganz oben.. Ganzen Tag inner Sonne.. 

Und ich denke das der PC einen großen Teil dazu beiträgt..

WAs meint ihr?


----------



## iNsTaBiL (5. August 2012)

theoretisch möglich
in der praxis wirst du viel druck benötigen, wenn die luft weit nach oben gedrückt werden muss


----------



## Minga_Bua (5. August 2012)

Eigentlich nur 2 Meter weit und vielleicht 50cm Hoch..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2012)

Je nach Dämmung kann eine Verdunkelung und ein geschlossenes Fenster am Tage wohl  mehr helfen.  Die Strahlungswärme würde ja trotzdem bleiben wie auch vom TV, Monitor usw.


----------



## the.hai (5. August 2012)

Möglich JA, aber die praktische Umsetztung ist schwierig.

Nur nen Schlauch ausm offenen Fenster hängen reicht nicht. Denn was kommt durchs offene >Fenster rein? richtig! warme Luft im Sommer^^

Du müsstest also das ganze komplett abdichten, was mM aber immernoch Quatsch wäre^^.


----------



## RainbowCrash (5. August 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Je nach Dämmung kann eine Verdunkelung und ein geschlossenes Fenster am Tage wohl  mehr helfen.  Die Strahlungswärme würde ja trotzdem bleiben wie auch vom TV, Monitor usw.



Bei mir gleiche Situation wie beim TE, altes Haus, Dachgeschoss. 2 Dach und 1 Gübelfenster, die Dachfenster haben irgend ne Wärmeschutzfolie und Rollos sind überall unten, jetzt sind Temperaturen von 28°C und mehr sind da immer noch normal, bei mir bringts jedenfalls kaum was.


----------



## Minga_Bua (6. August 2012)

Die Idee mit den Folien und Fenster zulassen ist ja garnicht schlecht. Das Problem ist nur bei mir drin ist es immer wärmer als draussen. z.B. hat es draussen 32° sind es bei mir drin 35°+ egal ob ich Fenster offen hatte, zu, Folie, Rollo unten-oben. Weil die Wände scheinbar so stark erhitzen.


----------



## my_gen3 (8. August 2012)

Die Lösung mit dem Schlauch wird so nicht optimal funktionieren. Du müsstest wenigstens am Schlauchausgang nochmal einen oder mehreren Lüfter anbringen damit der Luftsog stark genug ist. Es würde sicher mehr helfen, wenn Du das Zimmer mit einer kleinen Klimaanlage kühlst.


----------



## rumor (14. August 2012)

Wenn du die Luft unbedingt rausschauten willst , würde ich einen normalen Wohnraumlüfter empfehlen. Gibt's mit 120m3/h . 

Aber wie bereits beschrieben glaub ich fast das Verschattung mehr bringt.

Oder wirklich ne Mobile Klimaanlage , was aber auch ne Kostenfrage ist.

Schreib grad vom Handy , bei Interesse auch ich gerne nen Lüfter raus.

MfG


----------



## NCphalon (14. August 2012)

Ihr braucht doch keine Verstärkung des Luftzugs bei dem Schlauch... wenn der Ausgang höher is als der Eingang reichen Gehäuselüfter und Konvektion^^ Nur wenn ihr warme Luft mehrere Meter nach unten drücken wolltet bräuchtet ihr Verstärkung.


----------



## seimen (14. August 2012)

Ich mach es so, dass ich über nacht alles aufreise und am morgen wieder zumache. Dann storen runter und arbeiten gehen  Wenn ich zurückbin ist es zwar dunkel, dafür noch kühl. Es bleibt zwar im PC zimmer nicht kühl bis es wieder dunkel ist, aber solange das mich die steigende temperatur noch nicht stört. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter 

Mich Würde interessieren wie du dir das mit dem Schlauch vorstellst... ist dein Dach nicht schief? 
(Ich nehm das an, da du ganz oben wohnst  ausserdem sind ältere häuser mMn nicht mit flachen Dächer ausgestattet..?^^)


----------



## Sunjy (14. August 2012)

es gibt doch diese Schläuche für Trockner... die kann man doch an der Wand bzw Decke nach ausen laufen lassen. Und oft gibts auch nen Ventilator der dann direkt in der Wand/Decke eingelassen ist. Wenn er sein System komplett dicht hat und frische luft von unten reinsaugt sollte das ganze doch funktionieren

Also schlochen oben am tower anbringen und Direkt durch wand oder Decke nach draußen.


----------



## seimen (14. August 2012)

Funktionieren würde es schon, hab bei mir eine Heizung/Kühlung die so funktioniert, nur das sie die Luft reinbringt^^
Frage ist, ob er ein Loch in Wand/decke machen kann/will. Ich finde es aber grundsätzlich eine bessere Lösung als ein Schlauch beim Fenster raushängen lassen... Funktionale und optische Gründe.


----------



## stuhlhaufen182 (14. August 2012)

Oder aber einfach bei schönem Wetter und Sonnenschein vor die Tür gehen


----------



## seimen (14. August 2012)

Schon klar, aber wir wollen es uns doch nicht einfach machen oder?


----------



## rumor (14. August 2012)

Einfach wäre gewöhnlich und gewöhnlich ist langweilig.

Um die Luft wie beschrieben 50cm hoch und ca 2 Meter weit durch nen Trocknerschlauch zu bringen braucht's natürlich keinen Lüfter, um das ganze jedoch mit ausreichend Volumenstrom zu tun ist sehr wohl einer erforderlich. 

Mein Beitrag zielte eher darauf ab den ganzen Raum zu Lüften. Hab Ich früher auch gemacht. Ganzen Tag bei geschlossenen Fenstern Lüfter an. Da meine Türen alle gekürzt waren hat's mir durchs ganze Haus die kühle Luft nach oben gesaugt 

Um die Luft mit einem Trocknerschlauch raus zu jagen kann man in ein Fenster eine Styrodur-Platte stellen. Das funktioniert Super 
Wenns etwas aufwendiger sein darf kann man auch einen Lüftungsziegel einsetzen. Die haben meist nen flexiblen Schlauch von 100cm dran.

MfG


----------



## seimen (15. August 2012)

Ich hab mal noch eine andere Frage bezüglich Lüfter.. Was macht mehr Sinn für den Airflow, Radi mit lüfter am seitenteil des Gehäuses montieren, oder nach dem HDD Käfig?


----------

